# Betta pond with HUNDREDS of Bettas!



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yup, I found it on youtube. a pond with DOMESTICATED male and female Bettas living in a pond, naturally breeding, etc!

Heres the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M0joJ0vTV8

IMO that would be really hard to manage with rain and predators, etc. But with that many Bettas I guess you never really notice if you lose a few... I think it would be AWESOME to have a Betta pont like this indoors!!

Another Betta pond (I think!) This one is almost all males, or so it appears.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWDA8vMKvyo&feature=related

I could probably make an indoor pond if I got a thousand gallon tank! Imagine trying to condition that 0.0 It'd take up a lot of room because a tall one would be waay to tall! Though, that would be cool haveing a 1000 gallon tank with 500 Bettas... You could keep males together!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool! I think the second one is a spawning tank, and the males may be to young to fight.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ya, that's why I wasn't too sure. But the first one is cool, too. (Notice: All the females are cambodian and all the males are a black/blue or red) I'm wondering how many gallons that pond is...


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Very cool! I've seen those videos before, but it would bother me to not know if all the individuals were healthy and/or still alive! But it would be like that with any fish pond.

Very neat video, that first one  I think I read that they had a huge heater in it to keep it warm during the cooler parts of the year!


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

yo my parents said they wanted a pond with fishes and they were thinking own't they die over winter? my mom said that they find their way of hibernating and stuff. so is it safe for bettas in a pond?


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

and i seen the vids too


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

bettabreeder123 said:


> yo my parents said they wanted a pond with fishes and they were thinking own't they die over winter? my mom said that they find their way of hibernating and stuff. so is it safe for bettas in a pond?


They have a very large heater in that pond, to keep it tropical temperatures year round.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

In newjeresy it snows and how do u get the big heater??????


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

bettabreeder123 said:


> In newjeresy it snows and how do u get the big heater??????


Now way you can have an outdoor betta pond anywhere it snows. Heater or no heater. Lets not forget that they breathe atmospheric air. The icy air will probably hurt them. TBH that looks like a disaster waiting to happen... If you want an outdoor pond get goldfish. I think the hardier types can survive in icy water over the winter.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> Now way you can have an outdoor betta pond anywhere it snows. Heater or no heater. Lets not forget that they breathe atmospheric air. The icy air will probably hurt them. TBH that looks like a disaster waiting to happen... If you want an outdoor pond get goldfish. I think the hardier types can survive in icy water over the winter.


They probably live somewhere warmer anyways, and use a heater as back up. I agree with you Alex, they have to live somewhere at least decently warm for that to work.


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

bettabreeder123 said:


> In newjeresy it snows and how do u get the big heater??????


Pet stores there VERY pricey. 

IMO new jeresy is noo place to have a betta pond. Florida or even texas sure but there noo wayy


----------

